# 96 maxima engine replacement. no start



## jauntu (Feb 10, 2011)

well im new to here but i figure i could get better help here then elsewhere. i just recently replaced the engine in my maxima. except i got a cali emission motor. i put it all in and i had 3 wires i couldnt connect. maybe that might be there problem but anyways my car wont start and ive been told it may be the starter.. my car sat for about 2 months before i did this. and i bought a new battery and charged it before i brought it home. so my question is. waht sensors would cause the car to not start and what other suggestions would y'all have. and yes i checked the motor it worked before i got it. and when i say no start the car doesnt even turn over. i would appreciate some suggeestions on my next step to get this car running.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Could you take a picture of the wires and their location in the engine bay?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The differance in the CA and Fed emmissions motors for the early A32's was in the EVAP emmissions system and location of a couple of electric/vacuum switches, ie the EGRC solenoid. The fact that the engine doesn't crank and the battery is new make diagnosis fairly routing. The ground wire from the battery attached to the starter bolt, IIRC. You'll likely need to remove the air cleaner box and intake duct to gain access to the starter motor. You'll have the lead from the pos battery cable attaching to the solenoid and you'll also have the small signal wire to the starter solenoid. You need to make sure you are getting power at the signal wire when the key is turned to "start." If not, check the 7.5A start signal fuse in the fuse box. Power to the fuse is supplied from the ignition switch. You can also apply 12v to the signal wire from the starter solenoid to see if it causes the starter to crank. If not, your starter's bad.


----------

